# [Resolved] Atlas runtime



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

My sons Curious George Reading and Phonics Game Stoped working after I upgraded to Windows xp I reformatted the hard drive and reinsalled all programs. I installed The game and it checked good after i installed it but now After i installed more games(8-10) I get an error message that says" Atlas Runtime Module has encountered a problem and needs to close". I never heard of Atlas Runtime and Microsoft and V.U.games are not much help. All my other programs and Games are working fine. Some of the games i have installed after this one is MOHAA+Spearhead, Grand T.A.III, Mafia, Age of Empires+ Con., Veggie Tales Veggie Island, Windows updates, Power DVD, on and on...........


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi
Have you tried running it in compatibility mode? It works on some games.

Find the games' exe file, highlight it and right click. Choose Properties, then the Compatibility tab.
You might need to try it with each OS choice to find one that works (if it works at all).


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

No luck with exe only one os choice for that game. Did try and checked with and installed Application compatibity tool kit no luck there also. Any other Ideas 

P.S. I did find atlas run time its part of this games startup program.


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

Found problem with the disc there was a bad lot of them. I sent in old disc for new one thanks for the help.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Glad you got it fixed up! 
Was that a bad lot, or alot of bad ones 

And thanks for posting your resolution, animalhouz. 

Hope your son's happy now!


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope that was it there was a defect in the disc and they said that its not the only one I sould get a new disc In a week or two. And that was " A bad lot" thanks again.


----------

